

Show HN: Quiz Cafe - Download & Print Quiz Sheets in a matter of minutes. - Painbird

After running a successful quiz night for my brother's birthday party, I thought it would be cool to create some sort of web app that makes it really easy for people to download quiz sheets to print so they can host quiz nights easier.<p>I found a lot of sites that already provide this service to be way stuck in the 90s and were cluttered with way too much information - so my aim was to make it really simple and straight to the point.<p>I did the design of the site (character was created by Pasquale D'Silva), question resources, branding, front end development etc.<p>My friend @sesh handled all the magical back end stuff which was built using django.<p>I had originally built the site www.trivia-lab.com and used the Trivia Lab name, but realised that the word "trivia" was more associated with where I come from - Australia - and that Quiz is a more common name for the rest of the world. Therefore I now have two sites:<p>http://www.quizcafe.net<p>and http://www.trivialab.com.au<p>Thanks for checking it out!
======
sga
I'd replace your title tag:

(original) <title>Quiz Cafe - Download, print and play in a matter of minutes.
| Free Quiz Questions - Free Quiz Packages - Free Printable Quiz
Questions</title>

(proposed) <title>Free Quiz Questions and Answers - Download, print and play
quizzes in a matter of minutes. | Quiz Cafe</title>

\---------------------------------------------

Free Quiz Questions 27,100 gms (USA)

Free Printable Quiz Questions 320 gms (USA)

Free Quiz Packages 0 gms (USA)

Free Quiz Questions and Answers 14,800 gms (USA)

quiz questions and answers 135,000 gms (USA)

\---------------------------------------------

gms - global monthly searches

If you haven't already I strongly suggest you run (not walk) and read
everything patio11 has written about SEO and bingocardcreator.com.

I see there is a ton of longer tail traffic on 'xxxx quiz questions' where
xxxx is a host of things e.g. science, bible, thanksgiving, christmas, sports,
etc...

~~~
sga
I see you implemented the changes. Hope it helps.

~~~
Painbird
Hi! Thanks for your comments, much appreciated.

Yes, I did change the title tags like you suggested. I see what you did and
realise why it should have a positive effect.

I read one of patio11's blog posts last night (I think it was SEO for
startups). Quite a lot to take in, but it has definately left me with some
ideas for moving forward.

Thanks again.

------
iworkforthem
easy to click: <http://www.quizcafe.net> and <http://www.trivialab.com.au>

